# What can i buy for my betta for him to rest on?



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Besides the zoomed log or leaf. Floating plants? How would he get above the water to go on them? Can i make anything out of household stuff for him to hide in? Can you use black pvc pipes? I know abbout coconuts... How about an upside down greenish wine glass so he can rest on the base?


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

what about coconuts? lol I don't know about coconuts


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

you can use cups as a little cave for him. There is also a tutorial on how to make a leaf hammock on here somewhere..You can also buy them at petsmart near the bettas. My bettas really like the live plants to rest on. His favorite is the anubias, I have it sitting on top of a cave so it is about an inch from the top of the water. I see him resting there all the time.:-D


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

How much do the anubias cost? Never bought a live plant before. Do they grow in gravel or on pebbles?   Oh, some people make 'coconut caves' for their bettas and put moss on top. Google it. =]   Like disposable plastic cups? Or the hard plastic cups that are dishwasher safe? Or can i use an unpainted coffee mug? Its kinda glossy but i dont think it'll deteriorate and ruin the water.


----------



## misamiania (Feb 11, 2011)

sweet! I've been eying those coconut caves for awhile but wasn't sure. hehe I know what I'm getting~


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Just float a live plant with multiple leaves. Here is my boy chilling on his. He loves it during his rest periods as all he needs to do is tilt his head up for air. Caught him in this spot for close to a hour til the camera flash caught his attention and he raced to the front looking for grub, :lol:.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yep, as long as the coffee mug is dishwasher safe it should be safe for your fishy..I have seen a few mugs in tanks on the picture posts. Just make sure there's no metal or soap residue.. I used a clay pot for a little cave for cleo, you just have to make sure the bottom hole is sealed or you can put a fake plant in the hole so the fish doesn't get stuck in there. Bettas love all kinds of live plants! they are usually 2.99-5.99 at petco. Some local petstores may be cheaper though.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

I think i'll use a funky looking wine glass. That'd look so cool. I may go to a petco today... I dunno which petstore. Its usually petsmart or pet supplies plus, i go.


----------



## pumpkinspikepie (Feb 18, 2011)

Pet Supplies Plus ;D I work at one of those!
For my betta I clipped about a foot of a pothos plant and just floated that in his tank. He sits on the broad leaves. A wine glass sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Anachairs is good too :3 Cheaper by far than annubias but will die faster...but will propagate faster too... Heh!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

My fish like anachris too but the favorite spot to rest is on the suction cup behind the heater.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought one of those leaf hammocks for Sir Crispin. He seems to like chilling on top of his cave or on top of the heater better, though. I second the live plants idea. They do wonders for water quality, and fish seem to like them quite a bit.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw someone one here made there own leaf hammock using a leaf from a silk plant and aquarium adhesive to attach it to the side of the tank. May take a few days to dry but very creative and economical!


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

they make little leaf hammock witch suction cups on the end so they jus stick right to ur tank... they make floating logs too... i get mine from petsmart


----------



## tfranc (Jan 31, 2011)

I ve heard that those leaf hammocks with the suction cup, have exposed metal inside that rusts and eventually kills the fish 

Im really liking the idea of the silk plant leaf attached to the tank, thanks for the idea!!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I just tie anubias high up on things


----------

